# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  прошу помочь . проблема в перекиде с 1с бух в зуп. выдает ошибку

## crow83

прошу помочь . проблема в перекиде с 1с бух в зуп . проблема в том что предприятие вело учет зарплаты  в бухгалтерии, но там ограничение до 60 человек . теперь нужно перекинуть весь учет зп из 1с бух в ЗУП  чистую базу . Выдает ошибку что библиотека не зарегистрирована comcntr.dll . зарегистрировал .так же выдает ошибку. 
кто сталкивался с такой ошибкой помогите что делать ? 

операционка 64 вин10

----------


## 4AuHuK

Добрый день! 
Во-первых, ограничение в 60 чел. в бухне можно легко обойти. Во-вторых. библиотеку лучше всего зарегить в cmd запущенный от имени админа.

----------


## crow83

можете сказать как обойти и зарегить библиотеку

----------


## alexandr_ll

> можете сказать как обойти и зарегить библиотеку


Расширение устанавливает порог в 200 человек
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DmTi/nmY3RqZ3o

----------

crow83 (22.04.2022)

----------

